# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  اكشخي بكل شئ إلا العباية

## حكاية روووح

- أكشخي بكل شيء
إلا ( العباية )
- العباية شُـرعت للستر لا لإبراز الزينة. صفاتها : واسعة ، خالية من الزينة ، غير ملفتة للأنظار ، غير مظهرة لتقاسيم الجسم.. الحرام يبقى حراماً حتى لو كان الجميع يفعله لا تتنازلي عن مبادئك و إن كنتِ وحدكِ تفعليها ! دعيك منهم فسوف تُحاسبين وحدك "وكلّهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا" 
فاستقم ... (كما أُمرت) لا (كما رغبت).

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

الله يهدي بنات المسلميين أجمعين يارب. .
فعلاً أختي موضوع الإستهتار بالعبايه صار ملحوظ بصوره كبيره. .يالله حسن الخاتمه

----------


## ام عنوده

_الله يجراج خير والنصيحه بجمل 
اللهم ثبتنا على الدين 
الصراحه حبيت طرحج للموضوع_

----------


## Dont_Care

السلام عليكم والرحمه

العبي الحين حدث ولا حرج استغفر الله الله يهديهم صراحه
يعطيج العافيه على الطرح وجزاج الله الف خير.

تحياتـــي

----------


## الاميرة11

> _الله يجراج خير والنصيحه بجمل 
> اللهم ثبتنا على الدين 
> الصراحه حبيت طرحج للموضوع_

----------


## روضة ..

مب عيب نماشي الموضة بس بحدود المعقول ... بالنسبة لي ألبس عبي شفافة ومزينة للأعراس وألبس فوقها عباه شل سادة تسترني لين أدخل لين القاعة..

نفس الشى ألبس العبي الملونة والموديلات للزيارات والعزايم ويمعات البنات ...

أكتفي بالعبي السادة والشيل السادة للمول والجمعيات والدوام ..

----------


## ام راشد وسعيد

يزاج الله خير اختي.

بس الوحده بعد لازم اتجاري الموضه انا الصراحه ألبس العبي الساده للأسواق وبيت عمي لان حمياني موجودين . والعبي المزركشه وفيها زينه لبيت أهلي ومرات في الاعياد في البيتين (بيت عمي وبيت أهلي ) بعد ما يصير ما ألبس مول . بس بيني وبينج احاول اخفف ها الفتره من المزركشات عشان اتعود على الساده.

ومشكورة فديتج على الطرح

----------


## لحنْ #

اذا متستره البنت ومب باين شي من شعر او جسم الحرمه ، مب حرام الزخرفه البسيطه ولا الالوان .
يعطيج العافيه .

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> اذا متستره البنت ومب باين شي من شعر او جسم الحرمه ، مب حرام الزخرفه البسيطه ولا الالوان .
> يعطيج العافيه .


الزخرفة والألوان والعباءة المخصرة والضيقة واللي فيها موديل تلفت النظر 

حكم لبس العباءة المطرزة

----------


## المعدن النفيس

يزاج الله خيرا أختي حكاية روح وجعلها في ميزان حسناتج
صارت أغلب العبايات مثل الفساتين 
لا تغترن أخواتي بالموضة وتتبعنها اجعلي قدوتج الصحابيات رضوان الله عليهن
مب آخر ما نزل من الموضة ( الخوضة)
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
قال تعالى:
{مَّنِ اهْتَدَىٰ فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ ۖ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا ۚ *وَلَا* *تَزِرُ* وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَىٰ ۗ ..} سورة الإسراء

----------


## وديمه

مشكوره ماقصرتي 


هب مشكله اذا حد يلبس في نطاق محدود لاكن 

الي عافنا الله في كل مكان وبدون حرج من اللبس 

بس الله يهديهم ويهدينا لماااااا يحب ويرضى 

ويستر علينا وعليهم ولا جميع المسلمين

----------


## شمسة المرر

لله الحمد ملتزمه بالعبايه الشرعيه للان 
ارضاء لربي ثم طاعة لزوجي 
وحفظاً له

----------


## UAE Joori

الله يجراج خير
اللهم ثبتنا على الدين

----------


## نعومة ملكة

انا براي اجوف عادي الوحده تلبس وتكشخ وتلبس العبي المطرزه بس اهم شي ما تكوون لاافته لانظاار الناس 

والله اعرف بنات ما يكشخن و لا يلبسن الا الساااده و اخر شي للاسف حتى صلاتها ما تحافظ عليهاا

----------


## شيرو ميرو

الساده وقار وحشمه

----------

